# Roadworks in JBR and Media City



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Since I moved to Dubai in April there has been roadworks along the middle of Jumeirah Beach road (behind JBR) and parallel to Al Sufouh Road between Media City and The Palm. As far as I can tell nothing whatsoever has been done to these in the past 6 months. Does anyone know anything about these? 

My best guess would be that they were building some sort of metro along these roads and ran out of money. Does anyone know otherwise?

Hamish


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Did a bit of research, I think it might be to do with this.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

It is for the tram line linking the Metro with The Marina and The Jumeirah Beach Road, Media City and up to MOE


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

These roadworks started last year. I was still living in JBR when they started digging up the place and it does not look like they plan to finish this work anytime soon. I actually avoid JBR like the plague because of the roadworks...the 2 lanes barely accommodate 2 cars and in some places, it feels like you are driving on 2 wheels on considering the road is at some sort of weird angle.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes, it's for the Al Sufouh tram, which is due to run all the way down Beach Road in to Al Sufouh Road and around Dubai Marina. They got as far as digging up the roads that had only just been finished when The Big Crash came and the money dried up. I've seen nothing happening anywhere on the site for months.

A few years down the track when money is available again they'll probably restart it.


----------



## jimbean (May 4, 2010)

There are occasional bursts of work in the massive trench behind JBR. Workers there for a couple of days then nothing for weeks. I think the abandonned concrete work by SZR near to Marina Mall was also intended for the tram - from memory they had planned an interchange with the Metro around there.

I hope it does one day get finished because its a complete pain to the traffic in JBR area and is shocking eyesore.


----------

